# حد قبلي فكر يشرح كارت فيجا؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ehap012 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*[FONT=tahoma, new york, times, serif]حد قبلي فكر يشرح كارت فيجا؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
​
[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma, new york, times, serif]اولا سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع الجميع
حد فكر يا جماعه في كارت الشاشه او كارت الفيجا ده قبل كده
فكره اننا نفك الش اننا بي نتعلم ايه هو وجواه ايه وممكن يشتغل ازاي صيانته او علي الاقل من باب العلم بي الشئ
موضوعنا النهارده فك وتشريح كارت فيجا شاشا
اولا بيانات المرحوم
ATI Radeon HD 4870 1024MB 
Palit Radeon HD 4870 Sonic Dual Edition 1024MB
بي العربي

كات فيجا ماركه ايه تي ايati
واحد جيجا
اولا ده شكل المرحوم الكرتونه يعني والاكسوارات بتاعته











وده شكل الكارت




وده منظر خلفي





وده منظر جانبي





منظر خلفي لي دايره التبريد





نبدأ التشريح 
اولا نشيل الفانه المروحه








ده منظر الكارت بدون الفانه







احنا كده هانخش علي دايره التبريد
بي الراحه




















[/FONT]*

​


----------



## ehap012 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*وده شكل الكارت بعد التشريح وفك الذي منه





دي دايره االباور بتاعت الكارت





ده بقي اهم شئ في الكارت العقل المدبر
شريحه 





وده اهم ما في كارت الشاشه وكل التبريد ده عشان وعشان السخونه اللي بيعملها
وال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الي اللقاء في مرحوم اخر 
سوري موضوع اخر*


----------



## ehap012 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع مش عاجب حد ولا ايه


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد انا استفدت جداً من الشرح يا ايهاب واسلوب الشرح سهل جداً*
* ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرح جميل وبسيط جداا

مرسي ليك يا بشمهندس

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## الملك أبجر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك بدل تعبك يا رب !!*​


----------



## ehap012 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكو يا جماعه 
وربنا يسهل بحضر موضوع برضه عن كروت الشاشه بس ازاي تختاره وتشتريه
والفروق بينهم وكده 
وربنا يدبر


----------



## ehap012 (6 مايو 2009)

يا رب يعجبكو


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

الصراحه ماجربتش 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

